# Cyma And Timex Can Anyone Help?



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am a newbie here and have a challenge for you guys an gals.

can anyone date these watches?

My mum gave them to me, and said the CYMA was my dads and the Timex was my great grandfathers.

Info:

CYMA Autorotor CYMAflex

Timex water resistant

Photos:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=177688&id=502775686&l=bde83d840c

also does anyone know a free site to load photos from?

thanks


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

They look like 1950's to me


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

can't quite see the code on the Timex in the pic, but the last 2 digits should give you the year. I used to have one very like it that was from 1971.


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Louis

as I said im new to the watches stuff... just love em. lol

the Timex says 23150 2471

does that mean anything?

is 23150 the serial number then?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

actually.... now i've had a closer look i'm not sure the marks i can see either side of the 6 are the code stamps, so it may be pre-70's. There may be some tiny tiny tiny numbers on the bottom of the dial, under or either side of the 6. If they're, there the last 2 are the year.

Look at Mel's Timex-dating post in the sticky at the top of the Vintage section. There may be date codes in the caseback


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

do you have any idea on the CYMA?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

doh. where's the 'change order of posts in this thread to avoid looking stupid' button ??

that code means it was made in 1971. I have a very similar one.

I think the rest of the code is the catalog number, or summat.

There are some very knowledgable Timexicans ( i love that word !) on here, and i'm sure one of them will be along shortly.

In the meantime -- my own noob-know-nothing opinion. :thumbsup:

I like old Timexes a lot. I had one when i was a kid (although it'd have been new then i s'pose) and i loved it dearly.

... and treated it very badly. I've hoarded a few manual Timexes for my 2 boys to use when they're old enough. I'm a firm believer that the discipline of winding a watch every day does a young boy good ! (oh what an old-fashioned world i live in)

I don't know about the Cyma i'm afraid. Looks nice though.

Are both of 'em working?


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

Neither, mainly through lack of use as neither has been used for a round 10 years...

I am taking them to have a service and any repairs they need after my exams are done.

I like the watches for sentimental reasons so dont mind paying for repairs.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

this is one of my Timex,My Grandparents bought it for me in the mid 70's,it looks like yours. :cheers:


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

nice... hopefully mine will look as clean as your when im done with it.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

rookie263 said:


> nice... hopefully mine will look as clean as your when im done with it.


Thanks,its amazing what a service,clean and polish can do,it will be looking ship shape in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

This Timex will be a 71 watch, the numbers to the right of the six marker indicate the movement and year of manufacture, so at 2471 ~ it's a #24 standard Timex movement made in 1971 :yes:

The numbers to the left of the six marker indicate the "catalogue" number of the piece in question, however you need to have the catalogue to cross reference this and come up with more info - many Timex models have names as well. I'm not as expert as Watchnutz or Knut on these model names, but I think your watch will likely be a 1971 "Marlin" :lookaround:

The font on the figure "6" is quite distinctive, so it may be an easy ID for Watchnutz or Knut if they are around - otherwise you'll need to take my guestimate that it is indeed a Marlin, at least for just now


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mel said:


> This Timex will be a 71 watch, the numbers to the right of the six marker indicate the movement and year of manufacture, so at 2471 ~ it's a #24 standard Timex movement made in 1971 :yes:
> 
> The numbers to the left of the six marker indicate the "catalogue" number of the piece in question, however you need to have the catalogue to cross reference this and come up with more info - many Timex models have names as well. I'm not as expert as Watchnutz or Knut on these model names, but I think your watch will likely be a 1971 "Marlin" :lookaround:
> 
> The font on the figure "6" is quite distinctive, so it may be an easy ID for Watchnutz or Knut if they are around - otherwise you'll need to take my guestimate that it is indeed a Marlin, at least for just now


I just learned how to precisely date my Timex from your post Mel,your answer was for someone else,but you ended up helping me to!thanks for that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thank you Sam, the "inked on" codes found inside the case backs are mentioned above in the thread - these are only for watches made during or before 1967. :yes:

It's very useful to make sure you *DON'T* wash these off on the older models when cleaning the casebacks, these are the only method of dating Timex from about 1957 to 1967. Prior to 1957 we can only suggest a date based on make and style - "KELTON" for example is a known Timex sub-brand or pre-brand. :lookaround:

The "six marker" date codes only appear from 1967 onwards. Some models - particularly those which come out through the crystal - (some electrics and some others) - have a retainer ring which obscures the date and model codes and the codes can only be seen when the movement is removed from the case. :wallbash:

HTH as bit


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mel said:


> Thank you Sam, the "inked on" codes found inside the case backs are mentioned above in the thread - these are only for watches made during or before 1967. :yes:
> 
> It's very useful to make sure you *DON'T* wash these off on the older models when cleaning the casebacks, these are the only method of dating Timex from about 1957 to 1967. Prior to 1957 we can only suggest a date based on make and style - "KELTON" for example is a known Timex sub-brand or pre-brand. :lookaround:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel more useful information for me to digest.I hadn't heard of Kelton before,so i looked them up on the internet,interesting stuff,found an old advert for a wall clock too! :cheers:


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

Just checked it out and found that a service on the CYMA will be Â£120

does anyone know where in london i can get a decent service/repair for a reasonable ammount.

this is important to me as i just bought a enicar that needs a couple of small replacements...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

rookie263 said:


> Just checked it out and found that a service on the CYMA will be Â£120
> 
> does anyone know where in london i can get a decent service/repair for a reasonable ammount.
> 
> this is important to me as i just bought a enicar that needs a couple of small replacements...


Google for "Rytetime" and ask Steve for a price, although not in London, Steve offers an excellent postal service and comes recommended by many forum members, i wouldn't hesitate to use him for any service or repair he reckons he can do! :toot:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

sam. said:


> Thanks Mel more useful information for me to digest.I hadn't heard of Kelton before,so i looked them up on the internet,interesting stuff,found an old advert for a wall clock too! :cheers:


Sam, also look out for SAGA watches - nothing to do with the old folks holiday company - also a later sub-brand of Timex. The SAGA range includes electrics and autos as well as hand winds - European made watches.









Two other known sub-brands are "Taymark" - origin unknown, but have SCOTLAND movements, and Timex was in Dundee on the River Tay - I've only ever seen one of these (and it's MINE, all MINE!) and also a store sub-brand for the UK "LEWIS'S" which is nothing to do with John Lewis Department Stores, but was made for "Lewis's" stores Glasgow, Birmingham, Liverpool and some other cities. Again, I've only ever seen one, and again - it's MINE! :man_in_love:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

mel said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mel more useful information for me to digest.I hadn't heard of Kelton before,so i looked them up on the internet,interesting stuff,found an old advert for a wall clock too! :cheers:
> ...


You really know your stuff Mel,all useful information to know,i had no idea there were so many sub brands! :read:

I think i have got a couple of those Lewis's watches in my draw!  ok only joking! :goof:


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Just thought id let you know how im getting along.

i took some watches to get batteries to my local jeweller who i always use, and asked him about the cyma...

turns out he loves to repair vintage watches and has loads and loads of spare parts...

said he would do it for Â£30 unless he needs a part he doesnt have! the guy is a legend!!!

but he told me the Timex was rusted through so not worth fixing...

this made me think that id love to see what the inside of a watch looks like...

so i took the whole thing apart, but i couldnt see properly as some parts had rust, so i used wd40 and cleaned up the little bits, then took the movement out of the case, cleaned the face and gave the glass a little polish.

and when i put the watch back together... it was working!!!

it runs 2 mins fast over 24 hours, but for a 1971 rusted watch and with a guy who had never seen the inside of a watch before, i think thats a good effort!!! lol

but the solution does lead to a question, i used WD40 as i thought the watch would not work anyways but have since heard that WD40 can mess up a watches movement and that i should have used lighter fluid.

do you know why not to use WD40?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WD40 leaves a residue behind which will (quite quickly) become sticky and slow down the works till it gums up completely. You can of course take the movement out again and clean off the WD40 using lighter fluid, then re-lubricate the Timex using a watch grade of oil - this you can get from Uncle Roy at RLT Watches Sales Site in a small bottle. :yes:

Google for "Budget Watch Collecting" and take the WIKI link there for a description of cleaning and lubing a watch - Timex or similar - most of the info there is posted by guys from the Timex forum and similar and is very useful for helping you get into (very) basic servicing for yourself.









2min fast in 24 hours is PDG, but you could also try regulating the watch a tad, moving the regulator a miniscule amount until you get closer - althoufgh personally I'd be happy with 2 minutes a day on a pin pallet or Timex movemnet. :yes:


----------

